# mode avion: on prends des ondes ou pas ?



## puffade (21 Septembre 2008)

je m'explique, j'utilise depuis quelques jours l'alarme de l'iphone comme réveil (la sonnerie harpe c'est fabuleux pour se réveiller en douceur). Comme vous le savez, si l'iphone est éteint point de réveil. Donc je le met en mode avion. Cependant je me pose quand même la question de savoir si je ne me prends pas des ondes plein la tronche, l'iphone étant sur la table de nuit.


----------



## ficelle (21 Septembre 2008)

non, pas d'ondes vu que ça coupe wifi et gsm.... enfin je l'espère parce que je m'endors souvent dessus en matant un film


----------



## jhala (22 Septembre 2008)

Ce serait logique qu'il n'y ait pas d'ondes en mode avion vu que dans un avion les ondes doivent gêner les appareils de navigation. Ils ont dû créer ce mode pour palier à ce problème, au cas où tu voudrais écouter de la musique ou mater un film pendant ton vol.

Si quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur ce sujet, je suis preneur.

Par contre, je trouve ça un peu limite que le réveil de l'iPhone ne fonctionne que si il est allumé.
C'était le cas avec les premières générations de téléphones portables et encore.....

On va dire qu'une prochaine mise à jour réglera le problème.


----------



## puffade (22 Septembre 2008)

jhala a dit:


> Ce serait logique qu'il n'y ait pas d'ondes en mode avion vu que dans un avion les ondes doivent gêner les appareils de navigation. Ils ont dû créer ce mode pour palier à ce problème, au cas où tu voudrais écouter de la musique ou mater un film pendant ton vol.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur ce sujet, je suis preneur.
> 
> ...



Merci tu as raison. Ce qui me perturbait un peu c'est que quand tu reviens du mode avion, on ne te demande pas le code pin ce qui est étonnant quand une fonction téléphone est entièrement désactivée.


----------



## mkg70 (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.

Je pense que c'est le comportement normal. Sur mon téléphone Nokia, quand je me met "hors connexion", ce qui correspond au mode avion, lorsque je me remet en mode normal, il ne demande pas le PIN. Il ne le demande qu'après une extinction complète, comme l'iPhone.

Par ailleurs je ne connais aucun téléphone pour lequel le réveil peut se déclencher alors que l'appareil est complètement éteint. Il faut au minimum qu'il soit en veille. Là encore, comportement normal de l'iPhone.


----------



## jhala (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Perso, j'ai toujours eu des portables dont le réveil fonctionnait avec le téléphone complètement éteint. (erricson, nokia, ....)
C'est le cas sur mon Nokia "de base" actuel.
Quand le réveil sonne, il me demande en plus si je veux allumer le téléphone ou pas ?
Du coup, ça me paraît tellement évident que j'ai été surpris pour l'iPhone.

Pour en revenir aux ondes, si le mode Avion évite ce problème, pourquoi pas !

De toute façon, si on veut éviter les ondes, je pense que c'est foutu; à moins de vivre loin de tout et de tout le monde.


----------



## Exxon (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour apporter un complement d'information sur le sujet, de mon coté j'utilise le mode avion depuis plusieurs année (notamment pour prendre l'avion..) ce qui m'évite d éteindre mon portable et de ce fait d'ecouter mes mp3 sans gener l'appareil de navigation des pilotes. Il est bien indiqué sur mon manuel que le mode avion deconnecte le telephone du monde extérieur.

Sur mon telephone le mode avion se trouve dans les parametres du telephone, une fois enclenché nul besoin de saisir son code sim pour reactiver l'acces au reseau.

Cependant sur le sony ericson le mode avion se trouve a l ouverture et il s agit d'un choix entre normal ou avion. Il est donc normal de redemarrer le telephone pour revenir au profil normal et donc saisir son code pin.

Et concernant le reveil sur tous mes telephones portables mm bas de gamme fonctionne le telephone eteind nul besoin de le mettre en veille.

Peut etre une mise a jour à prevoir pour l iphone.

PS : le mode avion peut etre utilisé meme dans le train, cela evite de gener vos voisins surtout en zone idzen!


----------

